# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > منتدى النقاش الجدي والحوار المفتوح >  الـنـدْيَّة و التحدي و الحروب بين أدم و حواء _ و حقيقتها

## الوردة الاردنية

" بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم "


الحمد لله الذي خلق الذكر و الأنثى و الصلاة و السلام على نبي الهدى :ـ


السلام عليكم ..........
الندية بين الرجل و المرآة هل هي فطرة فطر عليها الإنسان ؟ أم أنها من ما جاءت بها رياح الغرب التي قلعة نخيل الفطرة التي عرفنها و رضينها .
عندما تعلن الحرب و كلٍ يجهز جنوده من أبناء جنسه من ذكر و أنثى ضد الجنس الآخر من المنتصر ؟! الصراحة هذه واحده من المُُـ ـهرجات الاتي يطالبن بإعلان الحرب ضد الرجال ، و يرد المهرج الآخر بأن يجهز الذكور أسلحته لقمع الثورة النسوية ، أي كلامٍ هذا ؟! و أي عاقل يرضاه ؟! < و هذا الكلام قيل في إحدى القنوات الفضائية >
هل هناك ندية حقيقية بين الرجل و المرآة ؟ 
أنا الصراحة لا أعتقد ذلك ، بل أجزم عندم وجود ذلك لأن أبونا آدم و أمنا حواء كانت حياتهما مشاركة لا ندية و حروبة بل مشاركة في جميع أمور الحياة .
و هذا ما عرفناه من أبائنا و أمهاتنا المشاركة بين الجنسين لا ندية حتى بين الاخ و أخته و أب و أبنته و الزوج و زوجته و الولد و عمته و خالته لا توجد نِديةو تحدي و صراع نفوذ بل مشاركة و تعاون هذا الذي فطرنا الله عليه .

لماذا كل هذا الضوضاء الأعلامية التي نسمعها ؟
لماذا دعوة بعض المغفلين و المغلفات أبناء الجنسين بالتعبئة العامة لإعلان الحرب ضد الجنس الآخر .

الصراحة شيء غريب




و السؤال يقول :
هل تعتقد بوجود ندية و تحدي و حروب بين آدم و حواء ؟

----------


## علاء سماره

انا بعتقد بوجود حاله من عدم معرفة وظيفة كل فرد في المجتمع في وقتنا الحالي 
وظيفة المرأة الأولى هي تربية الابناء تربية اسلامية صالحة زيما بصيربأفغانستان حاليا
شوفوا دول الخليج الي صارة امه الهندية والبنقالية 

 يوم العيد بتابع على شاشة التلفزيون الاردني برقية معايدة من قوات حفظ السلام الاردني بالكونجو
الي لفت نضري وحده بتعيد على زوجها و ابنائها
انا حاب اسأل سؤال 
هل بوجودها هناك اولادها بتربوا صح او بالمصاري الي رايحه عشانها ؟

----------


## دموع الغصون

هو ما في ندية هو اختلاف بالمفاهيم والمسميات وطريقة تفكير 
لآدم واجبات و رسالة يجب أن يوصلها و يجب ان يثبت مروره بهذه الحياة بها 
و لحواء أيضاً رسالة سامية يجب أن تقوم بها على أحسن حال 
هي ليست علاقة تنافر أو تحدي بل هي علاقة تكاملية وليست تفاضلية 


مشكورة الوردة على الطرح الجميل

----------

